# Losing everything



## PhoenixDown (Mar 3, 2011)

Fuck it.

Sorry if I am a depressing person, but I'm putting this forum to use. I hate everything my life has become. I have systematically lost everything. There was only so long I could maintain. My head hurts 24/7. I have no idea what's going on half the time. No one around me knows what the hell is happening. My existence is a joke. I still write to maintain my sanity, but I'm convinced this is my deck of cards and I hate it. I think there is a point when you approach a year of this condition that it becomes a real slap in the face. Who am I kidding, it's been a slap in the face everyday of the entire experience. I maintain my sanity and my ability to create, but there is no enjoyment in my life.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

Man I know what it feels like. But honestly, I don't think THIS is going to be like this for the rest of our lives. I have lots of hope that new medications are going to come out for DP.

This is a small bump in the road for you, and it's a battle. But you don't have to make this ruin your life.

Go and do an old hobby you used to do. It may not be fun now, it may take awhile but I guarantee you'll eventually get lost in a hobby.

Your going to get better.

- Jayden


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

PhoenixDown said:


> Fuck it.
> 
> Sorry if I am a depressing person, but I'm putting this forum to use. I hate everything my life has become. I have systematically lost everything. There was only so long I could maintain. My head hurts 24/7. I have no idea what's going on half the time. No one around me knows what the hell is happening. My existence is a joke. I still write to maintain my sanity, but I'm convinced this is my deck of cards and I hate it. I think there is a point when you approach a year of this condition that it becomes a real slap in the face. Who am I kidding, it's been a slap in the face everyday of the entire experience. I maintain my sanity and my ability to create, but there is no enjoyment in my life.


I can relate to all of your posts. I feel the same. You express my pain too. Sending lots of hope and strength at your direction... Did you catch it?


----------

